# Using strap ons on men



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Its one of my h's fantasies to have me use a strap on him. We use toys and I do it with my hand but I really think he is missing the feeling of the whole body f**k. So I tried it one time and it felt like I did everything wrong! He is taller than me do the angle wasn't right. I couldn't get in the right position. Then it seemed like the damn thing was just not going where I wanted it to and I was hurting him. I'd really like to do that for him but without feeling like an idiot! 
Anyone into this and have pointers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ummm...
nope :/


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> ummm...
> nope :/


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Did you ask him how it felt?

Why does he want this? I would be turned off.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't fathom why a straight guy would get off on playing the role of a submissive female being screwed in the ass by a symbolic male figure. 

It has nothing to do with the sexual pleasure of having one's ass stimulated during sex, that part I get.

In fact, I think a strapon used on a guy represents the height of gayness.


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

if you read diwali's previous posts, you will see that her husband is a cross-dresser and likes to go to gay bars so I don't think the possibility of bi-sexuality would be a revelation to her. please correct me if I'm wrong diwali.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are some just weird threads on these forums!!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Diwali, do you like this? Are you comfortable with this? As a woman, do you like doing this to your man?


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

What about women who refuse to have sex in a submissive female position?

My buddy told me his wife won't let him do her doggy style. Is that also the height of gayness?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> What about women who refuse to have sex in a submissive female position?
> 
> My buddy told me his wife won't let him do her doggy style. Is that also the height of gayness?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why would that be the height of gayness? Does a woman have to like doggy style to be a real woman? :scratchhead:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a difference of wanting to do doggy to a woman and penetrate her vagina with your penis, and wanting your wife to eff you in the butt with a strap on.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> There's a difference of wanting to do doggy to a woman and penetrate her vagina with your penis, and wanting your wife to eff you in the butt with a strap on.


:iagree: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> There's a difference of wanting to do doggy to a woman and penetrate her vagina with your penis, and wanting your wife to eff you in the butt with a strap on.


That sums it up rather nicely.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey there are strap ons that fit on your head. Maybe you will get a better angle that way? 


I about died when I saw that one... :rofl:


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Why would that be the height of gayness? Does a woman have to like doggy style to be a real woman? :scratchhead:


It was in response to hisfac's post.

If we question the masculinity of man who likes to bend over and get it from behind with a strap on.
Then should we question the femininity of a woman who does Not like doggystyle?

Is one the height of gayness but the other is not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Hey there are strap ons that fit on your head. Maybe you will get a better angle that way?
> 
> 
> I about died when I saw that one... :rofl:


I'd love to be a fly on the wall when she pulls her head out of his ass. Especially if he's above her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Um....a woman NOT liking doggy is nothing in comparison to a man (who has a penis) asking his wife to eff him in the butt. The woman still wants to be penetrated by her man. The man does the penetrating. But to want your wife to pretend she has a penis is different. A woman not wanting doggy doesn't wish her husband had a vagina.

Sorry, but your analogy is ridiculous.


----------



## Unhappy2011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol. Thank you.

It all just proves men are supposed to dominate women. Those guys married to some woman who doesn't like that arrangement, he should trade her in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

Unhappy2011 said:


> Lol. Thank you.
> 
> It all just proves men are supposed to dominate women. Those guys married to some woman who doesn't like that arrangement, he should trade her in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, there can be a balance. To some extent I'm good with her getting on top.. and I'll bury myself between her legs.. both positions place me in the "less dominent" role..

I'd be more apt to agree with something along the lines of "heterosexual couples are designed by nature and evolution so that the man enters the womans body with his penis" not "she throws on an artifical penis and screws him in the ass".


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I love being on top. I love my husband being inside of me.

Putting on a strapon to eff him is not ok, for my marriage.

But read more into my words  I'm done talking with you. If you want to be effed by a strap on, then go right ahead. I do not think Diwali likes this.

But maybe if a man likes this too much, he should trade his wife in, for a man.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I love being on top. I love my husband being inside of me.
> 
> Putting on a strapon to eff him is not ok, for my marriage.
> 
> ...


I was getting more of a he thinks women should be "subservient" vibe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> I was getting more of a he thinks women should be "subservient" vibe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just got attitude from it. lol. Totally not in the mood for someone to nitpick about a man getting effed in the ass by his wife being similar to a woman who doesn't like doggy. :scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Whoo, whole lotta judgement here, not so much advice.
> 
> Here diwali, a website that might be helpful: Take It Like A Man - Pegging and Strap-On Sex


I checked that site. I read about how some men have fantasies about being f***ed in the ass and how the site suggests these men are "probably not gay" and that it's all about anal stimulation. 

I get the anal stimulation part, I'm into that too. She wants to put her finger in there while she's blowing me, I'm all for it. I'm simply suggesting that there are lots of ways of a guy getting his ass stimulated and if he's fantasizing about a woman straping on a penis and symbolically f***ing him with it then he's at the very least having gay fantasies and it's not too much of a stretch to ASSume what that means about his sexual orientation. 


Gay!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

hisfac said:


> I checked that site. I read about how some men have fantasies about being f***ed in the ass and how the site suggests these men are "probably not gay" and that it's all about anal stimulation.
> 
> I get the anal stimulation part, I'm into that too. She wants to put her finger in there while she's blowing me, I'm all for it. I'm simply suggesting that there are lots of ways of a guy getting his ass stimulated and if he's fantasizing about a woman straping on a penis and symbolically f***ing him with it then he's at the very least having gay fantasies and it's not too much of a stretch to ASSume what that means about his sexual orientation.
> 
> ...


so if a guy does a woman in the butt, does that mean hes really wanting to do a guy in the butt so that makes him gay too?


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> so if a guy does a woman in the butt, does that mean hes really wanting to do a guy in the butt so that makes him gay too?


Of course not. It's all about giving versus receiving. 

Go have a good time, it's ok.

Just make sure you wash off really well afterwoods so you don't get an infection.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I understand it's something a little out of the normal sex box, but I don't understand how anything a man and a woman does together is gay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When she's assuming the (symbolic) role of a man with a penis, it's gay.

It's almost like saying 'well what if a woman takes a man's penis and inserts it in her boyfriends ass', that shouldn't be gay either because the woman is doing it to the man.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I will not do anal again after what happened last time.

Enough said.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I will not do anal again after what happened last time.
> 
> Enough said.


No fair you can't keep us hanging like this.

Was it a sh!tty ending?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I will not do anal again after what happened last time.
> 
> Enough said.


if youre going to mention that...
expand a little


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if youre going to mention that...
> expand a little


I'm backing up.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Can't get through the first page of this without pissing myself laughing...will try again tomorrow!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

He has bi-ish tendencies. I've even asked him if he wants a guy to do that and he said no, just wants a woman to do it. I've been on a couple of forums where this came up and men who identified as straight said they wanted it or had it done and liked it. 
It's not something that would rock my world but I would like to see him have a great time. And really it was me pestering him
about fantasies that led to this. It wasn't like he suddenly said to me "I want you to **** me with a strap on." I guess I kind of got hints about it and kept pressing for more information. 
I'm ok if he's bi, it doesn't bother me.
I'm kind of not surprised by the reaction, I think a lot of people have really strict rules about what gender is and what certain acts mean no matter if a straight couple is doing it or not. I'm just trying to figure out what would be the reversal of this...like if a man goes down on a woman she's gay because he's not penetrating her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, if you like it then that's all that matters.

Be careful with the anus. It can be damaged. I know this from experience with Hubs.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys! Who cares?

Who cares if he is gay, bi, straight, whatever? If they are willing to explore this together I think it is a beautiful thing! Not just any one can have the open mind Diwali has... If she is comfortable doing it, or at least making the attempt, I don't think it's our place to start picking apart her husband. I think she really just wants advice to make this a good experience for them both! 

I've never done it myself, but I would imagine if you did a google search on how to have anal sex, the info would pretty much be the same for a man as it would a woman. (The major difference being that she can't "feel" her penis and will need to be extra careful - and her husband will have to really communicate with her on what does and does not feel good).

Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I also think for the first few experiences, you should let him reach around and have control over the penetration, until he and you can feel comfortable with you doing it yourself.

As mentioned above - use A LOT of lube! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's fine, like I said I know a lot of men are very protective about what is masculine and what is feminine. I think sometimes that is why he started cross dressing. Well no I should say I think that's why he ended up getting more and more into it. Because men have so many rules about what they can and can't do, what they can and can't wear. Women can pretty much ask for anything in bed with their husband and not be thought of as bi. We can wear men's clothes and it's fashionable. 
I'm not sure why women are allowed to make our with chicks and do "manly" things without people thinking she's gay but men can't. It has to be really oppressive but hardly anyone talks about it. 

I asked him what he would think if I dressed up as a man, just to see his reaction. He did Not like that idea at all. I think sometimes it's more like he's a lesbian in a man's body. Lol. And we all know lesbians like toys. I actually got serious about it because I wondered if I could pull it off or if people would notice, how would people treat me differently and he just couldn't handle it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

hisfac, I'm not going to argue that wanting to be done anally by a strap on certainly ventures toward that end of the ****-hetero spectrum, however I don't think its about which gender her H is sexually attracted to, nor do I think this is about homosexuality - I do strongly think this is about submissiveness, and the question is does being gay preclude that you are submissive? Then what about the guy doing the penetrating, that is not submissive? So can you be sexually submissive and not sexually attracted to men, just the idea of being fvcked? I think so.

I also believe (especially after my most recent sexual partner from a different cultural background) that there is a big difference in submissiveness between missionary or woman on top and doggy style, which is why I think that comment has some relevancy to the discussion, though I don't think it is an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's more about submission too, or about like I said, not having to be the person in charge all the time trying to please someone else. 
Good tips guys, thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

If you want a more open minded discussion on your topic you need to find a more sexually liberated forum so search the net. Its not my thing but for many it is and they are not gay so search around.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh also it's possible for the guy to be on top
while the woman has a strap on..,is that less gay? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> Oh also it's possible for the guy to be on top
> while the woman has a strap on..,is that less gay?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


its possible, I suppose being sub could also mean wanting to "please" your partner but I think the reality would hit him that being on top isn't for him, and since its only a strap on you probably aren't getting pleasure from that (or maybe you are?). And I honestly have no qualified opinion if that could be considered "more gay" or "less gay"  my suspicion is your H wants to be face down bottoms up... 

(ok this is the weirdest thing I've ever written in my life)

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Drewgar (Jan 11, 2012)

hisfac said:


> I can't fathom why a straight guy would get off on playing the role of a submissive female being screwed in the ass by a symbolic male figure.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the sexual pleasure of having one's ass stimulated during sex, that part I get.
> 
> In fact, I think a strapon used on a guy represents the height of gayness.


Pure BS gay thoughs has absolutley nothing to do with it for some ppl, i have a very high fasination in my wifes bottom and would love to experience that but why should i expect for her to go through the pain it can cause some women if we men cant do the same for them, some ppl like it but not in a gay way others do it so there wifes or partners can feel alittle more at ease. thinsg aint allway so black and white there are shades of gray


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> c'mon 2nd, fess up time! :rofl:


i would never confess to anything so outlandish 



> Half an inch at a time


i would be fully entered in about 5 pushes then :/


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

People do all kind of wild and crazy stuff in their bedrooms and it none of my business and I don't have to understand it,but I am glad they are having fun with it.There could be people out here that think what you are doing in your bedroom is over the top even though its not that wild.
If some guy wants something or the wife wants something and they are both OK with it GREAT,that means they can have a serious talk about their sexual needs unlike many on this forums.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

My ex SIL's man likes to be dominated.

he's also not gay. She actually "accidentally" watched a gay porn to see if he got a reaction to it, he did, a negative one.

some men just enjoy being dominated and humiliated by women, I see it constantly in femdom porns. tying the guy down, torturing him and anally raping him with a strap on.

It's mental as much as it's physical.


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Try looking on fetish websites for info and sneaky little tricks and tips... that is probably your best bet. Stbx and I were looking into a lot of this stuff at one point in our lives (not the same as your situation, but I don't necessarily really think this points towards gay, more along the submission/slave/humiliation type line that has been suggested), but this kinda fits the bill. I'm assuming you will probably find enough info on there. Hope this helps


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Anybody who spends his time declaring that other peoples' actions make them gay is probably gay.

Wait...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

LoL :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> some men just enjoy being dominated and humiliated by women, I see it constantly in femdom porns. tying the guy down, torturing him and anally raping him with a strap on.
> 
> It's mental as much as it's physical.


they say a lot of very powerful business men are like this.
being put on the opposite side of how they live their daily life.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

The bum really isn't designed for sex. I know you already know this, but just be careful, or you could end up ripping his insides up, introducing a whole new set of problems. Not an area I'd mess around with.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone think the older you get (if you are open minded) the less concerned you are with whether certain things are "ok" or trying to make sense of it all? Maybe it's just me. I think a lot more men are into this than would admit because they think people would think they're gay. 
Funny how a woman can wear boy short underwear, or even boxers or her man's undies and that is sexy. Even a woman asking her guy to wear her underwear is "normal"...thinking of an episode of friends and Bull Durham. But if it's the man's idea? He's gay or bi. 
I sometimes wonder in cultures where people barely wear anything if they have these issues. "oh my god he's wearing the goat skin g string of the women!" or is it just that we have such elaborate definitions of what we're supposed to look like that people rebel. 
Anyway this has been interesting. I know I've pushed my h further than he's gone in the past in terms of sharing fantasies but sometimes I wonder if I didn't push him too far out of his comfort zone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:


> Anybody who spends his time declaring that other peoples' actions make them gay is probably gay.
> 
> Wait...


Well played, sir.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I think a lot more men are into this than would admit because they think people would think they're gay.


That makes sense. They'd be right of course, but then again if a person is secure with themselves then why would they care if someone thinks they're gay?

A better way to approach it if a guy is into getting f***ed by a strapon would be more like "ok, maybe it does mean I have gay tendencies but so what?"

That way they can do as they please and not worry about it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Because a lot of men are afraid that they might secretly be gay. It's like they think some day they're going to sit next to a guy friend at the movies or listen to Celine dion and bam!!! They are out screwing guys and wearing bikinis in the pride parade. Like being gay just hits you like lightning. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Because a lot of men are afraid that they might secretly be gay. It's like they think some day they're going to sit next to a guy friend at the movies or listen to Celine dion and bam!!! They are out screwing guys and wearing bikinis in the pride parade. Like being gay just hits you like lightning. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Right, and like I said more than once, a guy who is into his girlfriend playing the role of the male most likely IS secretly gay and they're having difficulty acknowledging that.

What they need to do is take the attitude of "so what if I'm gay, it doesn't matter, bring it on".

Too many homophobes out there. 

It is what it is, as long as you're a successful, responsible person and do your part in society, it doesn't matter what your sexual preferences are but it DOES matter if you are self conflicted and in denial because that will affect you in so many ways.

I would imagine that some guys do get the sudden realization that they're gay when they're getting screwed with a strapon because they probably fantasize that there's something else going in there.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

rock said:


> Why would they have to acknowledge it because YOU feel he is secretly gay? Although you may think otherwise, the world doesn't revolve around your opinion of what you think is secretly gay or what isn't. .. The only secret is you yourself don't know, because it's none of your business what goes on in other peoples love life.


I think I am stating the obvious here, but anyway:

Everything I write on this forum, unless I cite legitimate sources, scientific studies, statistics, etc, is my own personal opinion and nothing more.

To clarify, it is my opinion that guys who take it in the ass from their partner who is wearing a strapon are gay! You can agree with me, disagree with me, ignore me, debate me, mock me, it's all good.

I am simply offering my perspective, nothing more. 

I also agree it's none of my business what other people do behind closed doors, I am simply speaking in general terms about guys who like being screwed with a strapon being gay, I am not directing my posts at any particular guy who likes to have this done to him, in fact I don't even know anyone in real life who likes being screwed with a strap on. 



rock said:


> The idea of insisting someone is ___________ (insert stereotype here) is HILARIOUS. Yes, what you believe is the truth of the world and therefore we should all feel the same.


That's your opinion of course, it differs from mine and I respect your right to voice it. 

I don't "expect" anyone to feel the same way as I do but obviously many people do as per the various posts on this thread that overwhelmingly point towards strapons used on men equating to gayness.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I play rich woman/gardener because I secretly want to be a rich woman :rofl:


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

rock said:


> In multiple platforms (3d chats) you can dress up your avatar (name in chat) as animals and also have "intercourse". Does that mean you secretly want to have sex with a wolf, cat, dog, bear, demon, devil, etc. These characters are endless, and yes, millions of people play these online social games/platforms.
> 
> Does that mean for halloween I secretly want to be whatever it is I have the urge to dress up as for the night? Does pretending or doing something you would never normally do, mean you secretly desire to be that FOREVER?
> 
> Hilarious.


I'm thinking, yes it does. Just like if you invented a character that liked being screwed by a woman wearing a strapon, or better yet another by dude.

I know if I played those games I'd be the guy having intercourse with several women at once, even though "millions of people" (according to rock) would prefer to screw a domesticated housepet or some wild predator or religious figure.

These fantasies are extensions of our own desires.

A person who creates an online persona that f&*ks an animal wants to f**k a real animal.

As far as Halloween goes, I don't think that counts because the idea is to dress up as something scary, it's the purpose of the holiday, it's not because you "want" to be a zombie or a warlock, its more a matter of "here are the costume choices, pick the one you think is the scariest" (or within your budget, or whatever).

My opinion of course. And I don't find it the least bit hilarious that millions of people spend hours upon hours playing fantasy games involving bestiality. What if their fantasies involved fictitious child characters? Would that be ok too?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Wait a minute...there are games where people are screwing animals and that's normal but a guy wanting to experience a strap on is gay??? 
God I'd rather have a cross dressing guy who rocks my world and likes to experiment with anal play than a guy who would rather **** animals in a video game. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Wait a minute...there are games where people are screwing animals and that's normal but a guy wanting to experience a strap on is gay???
> God I'd rather have a cross dressing guy who rocks my world and likes to experiment with anal play than a guy who would rather **** animals in a video game. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I completely agree with you.

Using an example of "people pretending to screw animals" to debate the gayness of a strapon is.. um.. rather odd and ineffective. And definitely not "hilarious".

My opinion of course.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

rock said:


> Furry fandom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Very popular but it has nothing to with wanting to screw animals, as doing things with your wife has nothing to do with being gay.
> 
> ...


rock, please stay away from Disney World, I expect you'll be evicted from the park for assaulting the costumed staff members long before you get within shouting distance of Space Mountain.

I sure hope Minny Mouse can run faster than rock.. those poor children will never lose those mental images...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

rock said:


> Does he desire to cut grass and trim bushes for the rest of his life? You may need to let his family know his nasty little secret!


Actually he wants to start a gardening business if the economy ever picks up  He's very good with botany and stuff.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

A personal story....lol don't groan.

In HS, my friend Mandi went home early to get some books for our study session (ie: go smoke in the car and do homework). She went inside...then came RUNNING OUT...saying "GO GO GO!" So I drove.

It finally came out that when she went to her room, her dad was home (remember we were early) and was in her mom's clothing, sitting there, reading a newspaper, smoking a cig (the visual cracks me up every time because I knew her dad. Such a manly dude!) but anyway, she was freaked and he was freaked and it caused a family meeting.

She was the 2nd youngest of 6 children from her parents. her dad had 5 more from his previous wife. All good people.

Mom said that she knew he was like this when she met him and that he likes to do it at home, but in the business world he wears his suits and ties.

They obviously had sex vaginally. Lord knows it's not my business what else they did.

So, at long as you are doing this because you want to and not because you are afraid he'll leave or whatever, then I suggest going to a sex shop and talking to the person there about the BEST lubes and lotions to use (believe me, they have heard it ALL! I talk to the lady at our store all the time. She knows everything well and never looks shocked  ) I was just worried you felt bad doing this and the last thing I wanted was for you to feel degraded.

Also, i hope this isn't the ONLY way you two will have sex or it will be very empty for you. At long as you both "get some' and have a good time, then go for it.

But please, be careful with anal  I can PM you, if you want, about why I say that.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

rock said:


> Oh, so halloween forces adults to dress up and role play. It's not a choice. Hilarious.


Thanks for the opportunity to clarify what is apparently an ambiguous post on my part.

Halloween gives folks the opportunity to dress up like scary fictitious characters if they so choose. 



rock said:


> Well you seem to spend a lot of hours on forums judging other peoples sexual behavior and being the forums gay police.
> 
> That is okay though, obviously.


I have nothing against homosexuals and I am not judging. I'm just pointing out that if a guy wants his wife to strap on a penis and screw him in the ass he's better off coming to terms with his repressed homosexuality. I have repeatedly said there's nothing wrong with that at all other than the negative effects of the emotional repression and possibly unresolved feelings of guilt because the guy who wants a strapon used on him cannot accept his natural (gay) sexual impulses because HE is a homophobe.

An ideal attitude for the stapon on desirer to have would be something like "I like being f***ed with a strapon, yeah it probably means I'm gay, so what?" and just leave it at that.

No harm, no foul.


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

rock said:


> If someone tells you he is not gay, regardless of what happens with his wife in his bedroom, and you insist he is, you are not helping anyone. You are being self-righteous and judgemental.
> 
> You are not the oracle of all that is gay.
> 
> ...


I am not telling anyone they are gay I am speaking in general terms.

Did you think I was talking to you?

If I am, I didn't know it.

I'm also no oracle, just a guy with an opinion, you (and anyone else including strapon lovers) are welcome to ignore it, refute it, or whatever. 

You seem to be taking this a bit too personally rock.

Just say'en.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Im on the fence on this one. If my wife had some perverse fantasy to do that to me once, I might let her. I'm comfortable enough with my hetero card that it wouldn't be an issue that I'd be concerned with...turn about would definitely be fair play though and I'm definitely going to enjoy mine more... ;-)


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

rock said:


> Hisfac, you've replied more than anyone else in this thread, for 2 days now. Obviously you are more interested in this topic than the rest of the board. Maybe you have a few secrets yourself you are supressing.
> 
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 82
> ...


I never thought of that!

I do find this thread to be rather entertaining and I enjoy the varied opinions and several of the responses especially yours, rock.

For what it's worth, the reason I'm posting so much these past few days is that my girlfriend of 2 months had foot surgery earlier this week and she's recouping at her parents house and I'm headed over there shortly, but I've got a lot more downtime than usual so here I am.

I do enjoy her using her fingers on my ass as well as a vibrator while she blows me and I'm hoping she gets better soon so we can continue where we left off. She will not however be asked to put on a strap on and screw me in the ass, that much is certain.


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

hisfac said:


> These fantasies are extensions of our own desires.


This is ridiculous. Naming your assertions opinions gives you an out for being uninformed.

I suggest you read "Arousal" by Dr. Michael Bader. He also wrote "Male Sexuality". He is a sex therapist, with fancy degrees, and lots of experience talking to people about their sexuality. Both books are very interesting and based on a great deal of research.

His conclusions are 180 degrees from your opinions.


----------

